# WEATHER ON THE BIRDS



## GRUMPYGROUSE (Jul 7, 2007)

I HUNT CENTRAL SOUTH NORTH DAKOTA. I LIVE IN WI. CAN SOMEONE GIVE ME AN UPDATE ON WHAT THE WEATHER IS DOING TO THE SHARPTAIL?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sharps are tough.They have lived on the prairie for thousands of years.Winter weather doesn't harm them.Wet hatching conditions in July does in the sharps,not winters.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Was out pheasant hunting this afternoon. When I crossed a CRP to the next cattail the grouse were popping out of the snow like jack-in-the-box. The snow was boot deep and they had entered the snow into the wind and about a foot farther. Snug and cozy. When they flushed they just blew a new hole from where they were roosting. Pretty slick, they can handle winter.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

They are really neat bird...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

To bad they taste like waterfowl and not like ruffs or pheasants.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i havent seen a sharpie yet this year. the ruffed grouse are down too. i've maybe seen 3.


----------



## GRUMPYGROUSE (Jul 7, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Sharps are tough.They have lived on the prairie for thousands of years.Winter weather doesn't harm them.Wet hatching conditions in July does in the sharps,not winters.


the post to my question confirms why i visit nd 4 times each fall. it's the people.


----------

